3.	How can a company implement corporate social responsibility? - sarahho
======
cindykwan
A company with corporate social responsibility should support their
stakeholders and have a positive impact towards the communities and
environment. Pico is one of the companies that implement corporate social
responsibility. It believes that human resources are one of the most important
resources in a company. It pursues Talent Enrichment Programme that provides
training on anti-corruption, safety and health awareness. It also proves
remuneration and rewards scheme to motivate the employees. Besides, it
provides a safe, smoke-free and healthy working environment for the employees.

Besides, Pico has an obligation towards the communities. “Pico Global Care in
Action” contributes to the society by making several donations to different
charitable organizations worldwide. It encourages its staff to participate in
fund-raising activities such as Flag Day, charity walks, volunteer services
etc. If you want to find more information about corporate social
responsibility, you can visit
[http://www.pico.com/en/company/#Vision](http://www.pico.com/en/company/#Vision)

